# help decide between 2 generators



## gallup (Dec 1, 2010)

generac gp 5500 at lowes-

rigid 5700 at home depot-

which one & why?
thx in advance!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I don;t have all the info on either of those. If a generator does not have a Honda motor, you will not be able to depend on it. I had two other generators before I saw the light. Yeah, they were cheap, but they performed that way as well. Neither one made it even through two complete jobs. I then bought a decent one with a Honda motor. 16 years later, it still starts on the first pull. I think I spent about $1400, but it has paid for itself several times over.


----------



## gallup (Dec 1, 2010)

the rigid has a yamaha-
any street cred there?


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

Id say go buy a true Honda generator. Not just one with a Honda motor but Honda through and through. You'll be passing it down to your grand kids


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

[email protected]#e said:


> Id say go buy a true Honda generator. Not just one with a Honda motor but Honda through and through. You'll be passing it down to your grand kids


I think the most important part is the motor. The actual Honda generators, while nice, will probably add another grand to the price. If you have the coin, obviously go for it, if not, at least make sure the motor is Honda.


----------



## gallup (Dec 1, 2010)

if i go honda, will 4000 be sufficient for jobsites?
compressor/saws-


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think mine is rated at 6500. Anything smaller than 5000 wont cut it. Even a small compressor can be a big drain on a generator. That and two saws, and you are over 5000 right there.


----------



## gallup (Dec 1, 2010)

that's what i was thinking, but when i saw the price tripled, i was wondering how to shave some dollars & cents-

there is a 5000 for $200 more than the 4000, but i may have a hard time dropping $2,400 on one this week-

i understand the honda deal totally, but i might have to wait a bit on that one-

i'll prob have to decide between the generac & the rigid-


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I just came across this, might be worth a look for you. I know it's not a Honda, but it seems priced right, and free shipping.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Smarter-...art-STGP-9500EB/203494507?N=bx9n#.UbUtHZymXfU


----------



## gallup (Dec 1, 2010)

wow-thx for looking into it for me-

I scored my makita compressor on Home Depot online
best price for sure!
I will look into it!


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

[email protected]#e said:


> Id say go buy a true Honda generator. Not just one with a Honda motor but Honda through and through. You'll be passing it down to your grand kids


They never seem to die.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

A thread like this one earlier in CT's existence mentioned that while the motors may be the same (Honda) the mufflers are not. Honda IMO are the quietest and most reliable. I will say many have said the Yamahas are good workhorse.

Size depends on what you are needing. I run a 3500 Honda and it runs my compressor fine with my worm drive. The only time I worry about what is hooked up is when I run the compressor. Other than that I don't have problems with it.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

gallup said:


> generac gp 5500 at lowes-


I have the GP and IIRC, it's the lower quality one made in china. It dumps fuel on the ground as the 'new and improved ethanol gasoline' eats up the needle valve or something in the carb, so be sure to turn the petcock off and let it run a little bit before shutting it down. They have a honda repair kit for it if ya get one and want to fix it though.

We were in the middle of an ice storm, so that's what I got....but if I had a choice, I'd go with a honda.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Yamaha small engines are just as reliable as Hondas. You just won't have 40 people on an internet forum pledging their sliced bread allegiance to them as they have a much smaller market share. Onan makes another as does Subaru. Honda makes a damn fine engine - so do others.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> A thread like this one earlier in CT's existence mentioned that while the motors may be the same (Honda) the mufflers are not. Honda IMO are the quietest and most reliable. I will say many have said the Yamahas are good workhorse.
> 
> Size depends on what you are needing. I run a 3500 Honda and it runs my compressor fine with my worm drive. The only time I worry about what is hooked up is when I run the compressor. Other than that I don't have problems with it.



Its not the mufflers, If you block out all the noise generated by the generator head and the actual moving parts of the motor you will find most motors are quiet. 

The only thing I have to add is spend the coin on a Honda if you use it all the time. I only use my generators for back-up power and about once every year for a day or two for on the job power. My house has a Generac GP7500, it has about 3 weeks (24/7) run time on it. I have a H.F. Predator 3200/4000 watt I use on the jobsite. I only run one item at a time on it....miter saw, table saw, compressor. It works just fine and starts ridiculously easy....but I would say I am very light use tho.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I have Generac 4000, going on 10 years now, not one issue. Use to run on jobs when needed and used twice as a power backup for the house... Ran off of it 2 Ref, Water Heater, Contractor lights, TV, Espresso machine... running straight 48hrs (adding gas of course) no problems at all.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

There is a tool supply/rental place here that sells used units. They have a 6000 watt Multiquip for $2,000, is any one familiar with this brand?


----------



## gallup (Dec 1, 2010)

i got the generac GP 5500 at lowes-
$604 out the door with a 10% off & another 5% on the accounts receivable card

hard to beat! 

my buddy owns an OPE dealership, & said they are owned by briggs & stratton, & that he can get parts for it easier than he can yamaha-

his only gripe was there is no throttle control or idle mode on the unit, but said it loox to be a sound unit-

thx for all the help-


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I needed one for a framing job and couldn't justify the coin on a Honda. So I picked up the Generac at TRactor supply for 700. It does what I need it to, it isn't as quiet or as fuel efficient but for a third the price it does just fine.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> There is a tool supply/rental place here that sells used units. They have a 6000 watt Multiquip for $2,000, is any one familiar with this brand?


I bought a used one from our local rental place. 3000w. Ran awesome. Always started up, never bogged down. LOUD LOUD LOUD. Got stolen....that is all....


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I bought a used one from our local rental place. 3000w. Ran awesome. Always started up, never bogged down. LOUD LOUD LOUD. Got stolen....that is all....


Good story lol.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> There is a tool supply/rental place here that sells used units. They have a 6000 watt Multiquip for $2,000, is any one familiar with this brand?


Multiquip is pretty high quality equipment.

My mixer is Multiquip & plate compactor, they have been bullet proof...

In the last year or so I have bought 4 of those [email protected]##$%%&& Rigid's...:no:

Returned all of them...

Replaced with Hondas....no problems....:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

griz said:


> Multiquip is pretty high quality equipment.
> 
> My mixer is Multiquip & plate compactor, they have been bullet proof...
> 
> ...


That's what I was looking for, thanks Griz. :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

gallup said:


> i got the generac GP 5500 at lowes-


See my above post or you'll be in for a smelly and potentially dangerous surprise.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> There is a tool supply/rental place here that sells used units. They have a 6000 watt Multiquip for $2,000, is any one familiar with this brand?


The Multiquip should be an electomechanical generator. The RPM will be constant. It produces true sinusoidal AC. This is what you want. Fuel economy goes down but your tools will work properly. The solid state units convert DC to AC through electronic circuitry. This circuitry could interfere/conflitc with the circuitry of the tools. 

Start the generator, plug a saw in and pull the trigger, the RPM should barely change. The governor will keep the RPM at either 3600 (common) or 1800 (uncommon). 

Tom


----------



## gallup (Dec 1, 2010)

thx CO762


----------



## gallup (Dec 1, 2010)

i did take your advice-
read your post while talking with my buddy-

cranked generator back up & let it run the line out of fuel with the fuel valve closed-


----------

